
Canada's ex-defense minister: Aliens would give us more tech if we'd stop wars - fraqed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57616630-71/canadas-ex-defense-minister-aliens-would-give-us-more-tech-if-wed-stop-wars/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=TechnicallyIncorrect
======
acjohnson55
This just barely made front-page, and I'm amused that no one's even touching
the commentary on this one...

------
krapp
"Your stupid minds! Stupid... stupid!"

